# Prepping / Emergency Preparedness > Bags, Kits and Vehicles >  camelbak motherlode vs maxpedition condor

## bikerweb

Any comments? They look very similar. Which one is best? Pros cons?

----------


## Rick

What are you wanting to use it for?

----------


## knuckledrager

I don't own a condor but a buddy does and we've compared and contrasted.  I have had a MotherLode for 4 years and it's a great pack with more useful space and  MOLLE attachments than the condor.  I own lots of Maxpedition pouches and a fat boy jumbo and Maxpedition is rock solid great gear, though it tends to be a little over built and therefore a little denser. Either way you won't go wrong, it just depends on your preferences.  I picked up the Mother Load in ACU for $35 off ebay, so it met my needs quite well.

----------


## Rick

Why don't you drag your knuckles over to our Introduction section and give us a rock solid introduction. You can't go wrong if you do.

----------

